# Knolly Podium vs. Intense 951 vs. Yeti 303



## TejasMTB (Jun 20, 2006)

So I live in Texas and ride an Uzzi VP for my main rig, which is already over kill for central Texas riding, but I find things to ride to make it worth lugging around that extra weight! Now to get on topic!

I'm looking for a down hill bike to use during the summers when I travel out west. This bike will most likely see less than a months of total solid use per season, so it doesn't need to be a killer build, but I want solid parts that will hold up season after season. I have a local shop that can get me all three of these bikes, but they obviously don't stock them in Texas! Even if I could throw my leg over one, I don't have the terrain to justify a proper test ride. 

So considering, performance, price, and availability, which would you guys go for. I'm looking for advice based on personal use and experience of these particular bikes! Thanks in advance for any and all help.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Even a cheap DH bike is going to cost about $3000, plus the plane fair to fly it. Thats allot of money to throw away for one month of riding per year. You would be better off renting from the resort.


----------



## toHELLuRIDE (Jan 27, 2008)

Why not just ride the uzzi? Should make for a good park bike.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

Go for it! You're the kind of person who keeps the market alive and us less money endowed riders with nice bikes between our legs. 

I salute you!


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

So I'm under the impresion that you drive to say Colorado for the lift accessed riding. Just buy yourself a nice DH fork and some nice meaty/sticky DH tires and swap them out when you go DH'ing. Your Uzzi with a DH fork should be perfect for the parks.


----------



## TejasMTB (Jun 20, 2006)

I travel to Whistler every year, visit a buddy in Colorado, and hit Moab while I'm out there, and the future in laws have a place near Durango. Ive run my Uzzi with a 180 at North Shore and it was nice, but I'm looking for something slacker and dedicated fully to traveling out west. $4-4.5 is what i'd like to keep it under. 

If I were to get a 40 for my Uzzi and ride it, i'd also have to bulk up my current wheelset or buy a burlier set to run when I go out west, as my current wheels are built more for heavy all-mountain/light free-ride. By then I would have dropped another $2K, at that point I'm only $1K short of a nice, one season used dh bike!

So aside from the cost and obviously building up my current ride, what is everyones opinion on the bikes I've listed?


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

Tim F. said:


> Even a cheap DH bike is going to cost about $3000, plus the plane fair to fly it. Thats allot of money to throw away for one month of riding per year. You would be better off renting from the resort.


Airfare?...hotels?...rental?...Pfffft!:lol:

If I'm traveling alone, I'll pay for a local shuttle service and ride my own stuff. I hate rental stuff. The money saved from no airfare, accomodations, restaurants, and rental allow you to stay out in the great riding areas longer and ride more. Plus you can take a decently light trail bike and a big hit bike to cover all the bases.


----------



## TejasMTB (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks TNC, I'm a big camper myself and find myself in a car far more than a plane when I head west, it gives me the freedom to go wherever I like. Here's a pic of my travel rig!


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

TejasMTB said:


> Thanks TNC, I'm a big camper myself and find myself in a car far more than a plane when I head west, it gives me the freedom to go wherever I like. Here's a pic of my travel rig!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=46631348&id=23920063


Tejas, that dog don't hunt.

Er, that link don't work.


----------



## TejasMTB (Jun 20, 2006)

Fixed!


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

TejasMTB said:


> Thanks TNC, I'm a big camper myself and find myself in a car far more than a plane when I head west, it gives me the freedom to go wherever I like. Here's a pic of my travel rig!


OK, now that we know how you travel, the idea of having the 2-bike approach is definitely the way to go...maybe even lighten up the Uzzi a bit and do the bigger hit bike up for serious rock crushing. I take it that you like VPP with your Uzzi. I certainly like my Nomad. Not dissin' the Knolly at all, I think I'd stay with the Intense which might keep your feedback from both bikes in the same suspension plane. The VPP bikes get even better IMO with longer travel. Some of these 35 pound range carbon V10's are downright amazing, but obviously that blows the doors off any $3K price range.


----------



## TejasMTB (Jun 20, 2006)

I won't touch the Uzzi, I love it right where it is. Getting a CCDB for it before the season starts and then she's done! I'm thinking at the moment that sticking with the same suspension design isn't a bad idea, especially within the same company. I can pick up a 951 frame for $1899 new right now and build a decent DH bike with what components I have lying around for just a hair over $3200 and then replacenthings with better stuff as they break. 

I loved my 3 Yeti 575's and that's why I was considering the 303, and I ended up on my Uzzi because I got tired of waiting on the new Delerium to come out, and that's why I was considering the Podium. But seeing how I've had zero problems with my Uzzi, I'm loving the 2nd generation VPP, and I can get a smoking deal on a new 951 frame, it probably makes the most sense to go that route! Anyone care to differ?


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

I was considering the 303 RDH, 951 and a few other bikes but ended up going with the Podium. I had already owned other Knolly's so I was familiar with the build quality and I really like Noel and the guys at Knolly. 

I haven't done a ton of research on the 951 lately but are the frames on sale because they made changes to them for this year? I know there were having a small but decent amount of frame failures around the Headtubes.


----------



## TejasMTB (Jun 20, 2006)

I wasn't aware of the ht failures, I'll have to look into that some more. I'm pretty sure the reason they are on sale is because they came out with the M9, which pretty much replaced the 951.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Cool WJ.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

TejasMTB said:


> I wasn't aware of the ht failures, I'll have to look into that some more. I'm pretty sure the reason they are on sale is because they came out with the M9, which pretty much replaced the 951.


Actually the 951 and the M9 are both going forward from what I understand. The 951 is the more "park bike oriented, flickable" bike. The M9 is the full-on DH rig.

They did make some changes to the new 951's, but I think it was actually to the rear end. Not 100% sure on that though. The 951 is a great frame, and that is a Killer deal.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

TejasMTB said:


> I wasn't aware of the ht failures, I'll have to look into that some more. I'm pretty sure the reason they are on sale is because they came out with the M9, which pretty much replaced the 951.


From my understanding they are making it to be more affordable. So yes they did fix the few existing problems but they are also dropping the G3 dropouts. The only thing i would be worrying about when buying closeout 951's is a big batch of them had crooked rear triangles which made the bearings wear quick and your tire was slightly crooked.

I really like my knolly delirium and wouldn't mind trying a podium. If you really like the VPP suspension then i would just stick with the 951 though.

I realize you really want a new bike but honestly riding your uzzi in whistler and colorado wouldn't be that bad. You will already be used to it. When i was in whistler i had a 7x7 bike and had a blast. just enough for the tech stuff but jumped better than DH bikes. in colorado it depends on which resort you like. Winter park and keystone are really jump focused so the uzzi will be better. Sol vista would warrant a DH bike though. All you would really need is a sturdier wheelset which can be bought for under $300.


----------



## Tedman (Sep 5, 2008)

The changes made to the 951 is it loss the G3 dropouts. Sucks for 2011 buyers because I used my G3 quite a bit for different tracks. I ended up settling for the longest setting most of the time. The longer setting was a lot more stable at high speeds. 
While people previously mentioned in this thread "its more park oriented and flickable" I have to say it made a great full blown DH race bike. 
The M9 has obviously replaced it as the DH kingpin which gets the G3 now. I'm just glad I have a '10 951 w/G3. I'll be converting the bike into a lightweight DH/park park bike for smooth, short tracks and racing on a Knolly Podium for 2011.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

My review of the Podium -> http://www.sicklines.com/reviews/knolly-podium/
Jason on the 951 -> http://www.sicklines.com/category/intense951/

We haven't looked at the Yeti yet.

I've personally ridden both of these bikes and they are both excellent performers. The Knolly can be a bit more convincing if pedaling up is ever required, the 951 is a little lighter. I have a Podium in my personal stable at the moment.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Maybe try something new?

Grab a podium, see if you like it, if not after a season sell it, you'll maybe loose $500-800 for a season of play, then pick up a 951 or what ever else tickles your fancy.

Judging by the jeep, you probably already know mtb is, relatively speaking, a dirt cheap hobby. One pair of those wheels+tires probably cost more than the frame you're talking about.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Honestly man, 4-5k for a month of mostly driving and some riding isn't that worth it. Keep the Uzzi, it's more than capable for literally everything you want to do short of bender hucks. But, since it's also massively overkill for Texas why don't you keep the Uzzi for dh and get a trailbike with 4-5 inches of travel for your 99% of the time riding? 

Better yet, sell the Uzzi, buy a 4-5 inch trail bike AND a full on dh bike. That'd be the best of both worlds. I am a fan of the 303, but after seeing the Knolly at interbike I was pretty hungry to throw a leg over one.


----------



## TejasMTB (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Jim, its a hassle to live with, but it definitely gets the job done and turns heads everywhere I go!

I love the Knolly bikes and I'm still considering the podium after all of the amazing reviews and feedback I've seen on that bike.

I know the Uzzi will suffice with a stouter wheel set and my 180 Talas, and I could save a ton of money, but im itching for a big bike and it's an excuse to start another project. 

Hisdudeness, I know I said the Uzzi is overkill for Texas and it kind of is, but that's mostly for the extra weight and slacker head angle which make it much harder to maneuver on our more technical, tight oriented trails here. It is doable though. I don't notice the extra weight anymore and when I'm running my Talas 160 I'll slam it down to the 130 position and it climbs and maneuvers quite well despite the slacker geometry and wider bars. But it's all worth it when I get to rip the down hill straights and rail the corners. 

I had an Ellsworth Epiphany up until this past fall to fit the bill of a bike more oriented for the local trails, but I found myself on the Uzzi 70% of the time and realized I wasn't gaining much out of owning both and that's when I decided I'd make due with just the Uzzi and I don't regret it at all. 

Thanks for all of the insight and advice everyone. Can those of you that went with a Podium tell me why you eneded up with that bike over the numerous other offerings on the market?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Tim F. said:


> Even a cheap DH bike is going to cost about $3000, plus the plane fair to fly it. Thats allot of money to throw away for one month of riding per year. You would be better off renting from the resort.


man don't ever rent...one it is like a 100 a day and two....it is better to ride a bike you are comfortable with


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

honestly I would just buy a good used bike for 1500 or so.....you are not really riding it to justify a bran new purchase


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> honestly I would just buy a good used bike for 1500 or so.....you are not really riding it to justify a bran new purchase


check this...a FSR Norco

http://cgi.ebay.com/Norco-A-line-Pa...tain_Bikes&hash=item4aa7f07100#ht_1459wt_1139


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

Only one I've ridden is the 303 RDH (I own one), but it was between that and the 951 when I ordered (I wasn't able to test ride either).

951 - Don't like the reports of how progressive it is, while I don't need a total plow bike I want it to smooth out the chunder when I'm tired after a long day of riding. 

Podium - All the lower pivots I've owned hung up a bit on square hits. It probably pedals and brakes better then the 303, but I'll personally take the trade-off.

303 RDH - Very good all around DH bike. Fairly linear progression with a mid-high pivot results in good bump absorption that's easy to tune without adding so much CS growth that it impacts cornering. OK (but not great) at pedaling/braking.


----------



## ssparks (Jul 31, 2008)

if you're ever up in dallas, I've got a podium you can check out. 

we've got some fun freeride trails up here that would make the trip worth it for a weekend of riding.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

ssparks said:


> if you're ever up in dallas, I've got a podium you can check out.
> 
> we've got some fun freeride trails up here that would make the trip worth it for a weekend of riding.


hey ssparks...I am down in Austin and we have some fun stuff right around the corner. 
What is up in your 'hood? Big Cedar?

Looks like we need to get some road trips...


----------



## ssparks (Jul 31, 2008)

yeah, big cedar is it for stuff in dallas. we've got some actual DH trails in SE oklahoma, and W arkansas. other than that it's yearly trips to angel fire and colorado.


----------



## TejasMTB (Jun 20, 2006)

Ssparks, I come to Dallas monthly! I lived there from '05 to '08. I'd love to come see your Podium and hit this trail you speak of. 

CharacterZero, I've been watching stuff on Mojo lately, where do you usually ride? I'd love to get together and session some of the local big hit stuff. I've got a buddy that rides a Knolly Delerium and has the itch to break into building and riding bigger stuff locally too. We should meet up and ride soon!


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> man don't ever rent...one it is like a 100 a day and two....it is better to ride a bike you are comfortable with


Allot of money to burn for LESS THAN ONE MONTH PER YEAR. I'm from that part of the country, A DH bike would be about as ridable as a snowmobile in TX. :nono:

What he could do if buy used, and sell after the trip, hopefully for a profit. Repeat for next year.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

TejasMTB said:


> Ssparks, I come to Dallas monthly! I lived there from '05 to '08. I'd love to come see your Podium and hit this trail you speak of.
> 
> CharacterZero, I've been watching stuff on Mojo lately, where do you usually ride? I'd love to get together and session some of the local big hit stuff. I've got a buddy that rides a Knolly Delerium and has the itch to break into building and riding bigger stuff locally too. We should meet up and ride soon!


Word. We mainly ride City Park as of late, with some healthy BCGB trails thrown in.

Really, we have been focusing on something much more wicked...building out the Super-D line at Reveille Peak Ranch. Leif tapped me to get a crew together to build it out, features and all...getting it primed for the opener now - the initial lines are going to be good, but the longer-term vision for this ranch is going to be sick.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

nm....


----------



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)

TejasMTB said:


> I wasn't aware of the ht failures, I'll have to look into that some more. I'm pretty sure the reason they are on sale is because they came out with the M9, which pretty much replaced the 951.


I just brok my 951 in two places. head tube almost seperated from the rest of the bike and my rear triangle cracked. I have owned the bike for 11 months. The deal you found on the 951 is because they did change it for 2011. Hydroformed downtube, stronger rear end and a fixed dropout system


----------



## TejasMTB (Jun 20, 2006)

feanaro said:


> I just brok my 951 in two places. head tube almost seperated from the rest of the bike and my rear triangle cracked. I have owned the bike for 11 months. The deal you found on the 951 is because they did change it for 2011. Hydroformed downtube, stronger rear end and a fixed dropout system


So this is a serious problem, what a freak thing to have happen, I hope you didn't suffer some serious injury from that catastrophe. The longer I let this marinade on the brain the less and less ideal the two bike setup sounds. Thanks for your personal input/experience, hope you get back on another Intense real soon.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

feanaro said:


> I just brok my 951 in two places. head tube almost seperated from the rest of the bike and my rear triangle cracked. I have owned the bike for 11 months. The deal you found on the 951 is because they did change it for 2011. Hydroformed downtube, stronger rear end and a fixed dropout system


I'm curious to hear how Intense treats you. A friend of mine has broken two rear triangles on his M3 and Intense has treated him pretty well.

Btw, awesome pic on your profile!

I bought a '10 951 a few months ago, knowing that some people had complained about breaking. (I actually saw some of feanaro's pics and figured if he hadn't broken his then there was no way I was going to break mine.  ) However, it doesn't really worry me. I love the bike so far and if it does break I think Intense will treat me right.


----------



## invol2ver (Jul 14, 2009)

post up those broken intense pics


----------



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)

dont know how......... not a keyboard freerider


----------



## gage (Oct 20, 2009)

not gonna lie.. life feels awesome on my 303rdh... good luck w/ your purchase  //g


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

for sure intense 951 2011!


----------

